

ARM says its chips and Linux will sweep the industry, from embedded to servers  - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2259381/arm-says-its-chips-and-linux-will-sweep-the-industry

======
mschuster91
"Mandyam used Chinese consumer and enterprise IT vendor Huawei as an example
of how ARM chips are deployed from its smartphones through to its network
infrastructure equipment."

LOL, and especially Huawei with their track record of vulnerabilities is
quoted here. I'd guess if someone ever finds a low-level vuln in Huawei-
specific hardware, he'll be able to fuck up stuff everywhere.

Diversity is not always bad.

------
mtgx
I can believe it, especially if Ubuntu becomes more mainstream on PC's thanks
to its (relative) popularity on mobile, and to Valve's Steam Box. Plus, unlike
Windows RT, Linux can run most x86 apps. So the switch to ARM won't feel like
such a dramatic shift in the short term.

